# Grain Brain



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

David Permutter's newest, [product="26982"]Grain Brain The Surprising Truth About Wheat Carbs And Sugar Your Brains Silent Killers [/product] makes some mighty big claims. I just started getting into reading it - and it is scaring the mess out of me. Wondering if anybody is reading/has read it.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Is he making claims that grains are bad? 

You know, they might be somewhat poor compared to other options, but it's far from settled science and who is sensitive, who is not and so on.  My sister claims she feels better and her skin is better when she eats much less grain. 

On the other hand, grains have been part of the human and human ancestor diet for 40,000 years or so. I think it's clear that they're not dangerous in  a general short term sense (a few years out for the average human).  The research is starting to turn on long term studies about carbohydrates in the diet and insulin resistance, diabetes, and weight gain as a product of the insulin issues.

I think there are reasonable arguments to be made for limiting our intake of processed grains as a relatively empty carbohydrate in light of insulin resistance problems our Western diet contributes to.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Hey, Phil. Yes, he is VERY anti-grain. He makes some pretty serious claims about grains playing a role in some hefty maladies. I am trying to read it and process out any rhetoric or off-skew perspective and am having a hard time finding a 'gray area.'  I am going to do something I have never done before: follow somebody's advice! Haha! I am going to follow one of his suggested menus (which looks a lot like the Paleo diet) for a week to see how I feel. I notice that I get frequent headaches after stretches of pasta/bread consumption. My biggest fear? Realizing that bread truly is bad... will there be a life worth living without good, crusty loaves?!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Please checkout *this article concerning evolutionary biology* as more food for thought. Millenia(s) ago, fruit were no sweeter than carrots. Hmmmmm. Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I read this in Scientific American via Google Currents. Sadly, the whole article isn't available now. It says that the science is turning to support the low carb claims.

http://www.scientificamerican.com/a...-too-many-calories-or-the-wrong-carbohydrates

Kokopuffs article was interesting too.

I heard a dietician talking about sugar and fructose. He thinks there are dangers in fructose, but not so much if eaten in fruit. He made a correlation to the fiber in the fruit and the sugar levels. The fiber partially interferes with the body's uptake of the sugar during digestion. Berries at the low end of sugar have the least fiber while by the time you get to sugar cane, it has so much fiber you can't eat it. It's a stick.

But when you juice the fruit, it's little different than a sugared drink. You loose the fiber that balanced it in the body and has the other dietary benefits.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

phatch said:


> ... Berries at the low end of sugar have the least fiber while by the time you get to sugar cane, it has so much fiber you can't eat it. It's a stick.


Funny but while on Guam (EDIT) in the early '60s we used to buy sugar cane at the market and peel off a strip and chew on it; it tasted good.

Get your soda at mexican markets. Their Coke, Pepsi and Fanta Orange all are made in Mexico using cane sugar which gives a crisper mouthfeel than our own crap made with the high fructose garbage. AND I MEAN IT. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif

And the Pepsi soda make in Mexico tastes the best.


----------



## lattegal (Jun 14, 2012)

After reading [product="26983"]Wheat Belly Lose The Wheat Lose The Weight And Find Your Path Back To Health [/product] and learning about what a mess they have made of modern wheat, our family has gone wheat free for 4 months now.
Results are shocking. Weight loss, no more aching joints, no headaches, and renewed energy. On the rare occasions when gluten slips into our food we suffer from the old ailments.

The original wheat that was written about as mana from heaven is long gone, and the chromosome manipulated modern agri-business frankenfood is definitely contributing to the ill health that abounds.

It only takes about 3 days to kick the cravings, why not try?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Genetic alteration of crops has been the goal of farmers for millenia to make them resistant to harmful organisms. However, F*ck Monsanto. Just read the book Artisan Baking Across America to give you a little background to gmo's.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

lattegal said:


> After reading "Wheat Belly" and learning about what a mess they have made of modern wheat, our family has gone wheat free for 4 months now.
> Results are shocking. Weight loss, no more aching joints, no headaches, and renewed energy. On the rare occasions when gluten slips into our food we suffer from the old ailments.
> 
> The original wheat that was written about as mana from heaven is long gone, and the chromosome manipulated modern agri-business frankenfood is definitely contributing to the ill health that abounds.
> ...


I really appreciate you saying so. I am reeeeeally craving! I am giving it a week or 2 to see how I feel. Thank you, again, for sharing your insight!


----------



## lattegal (Jun 14, 2012)

If you need a sandwich or "carrier", try Udi's from the freezer section at most supermarkets. Or get on Pinterest and expand your cooking skills with xantham gum and rice flour gluten free recipes. The apple fritters recipe was amazing! Also GF flour mixes work well.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

I know that for me, wheat is like an opiate to my body. The withdrawal sucked, but after about 3 weeks I was feeling so much better! I'll never be as healthy as I once was due to the length of time celiac disease went undiagnosed and unchecked in my body. But I'm way better than I was! and the gluten free products available have gotten so much more palatable in the last 7 years. There's Udi's, Rudi's, Glutino and even King Arthur has some really good mixes. I do miss some things - baklava, spanakopita, puff pastry - but it's a small price to pay for better health,
And the cravings do go away!! and try trader Joe's brown rice pasta, that's my favorite!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Once humans learned to domesticate wheat around ten millenia ago, urban areas began popping up in a locale that was once known as the Fertile Crescent (Jarmo and Catal Huyuk). Same as the Easter Island debacle, note what ultimately happened to that environment. [product="26984"]A Green History Of The World The Environment And The Collapse Of Great Civilizations [/product] makes for an excellent read as a good supplement to your knowledge but don't lose your perspective.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Looking for an update on this book from Jim. I was thumbing through the bibliography and was a little disappointed in the citations. Still pretty fringey material.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

phatch said:


> Looking for an update on this book from Jim. I was thumbing through the bibliography and was a little disappointed in the citations. Still pretty fringey material.


Agreed.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Ok, ok.... I'm back with more questions than comments. So, I have dusted through _Grain Brain_ and I have more concerns/questions/trivia than I do answers. I have read Dr. Perlmutter's prognostication; I have processed what he has said and, from his eminent authority, still can't make heads or tails of what to do, what to tell people and what to eat.

The 5-cent summary: no wheat, no carbs, no sugar. Save your brain. The net result... no headaches, improved mental state, brain health. In other words, everything you know about grains and the connection to health is wrong, goes out the window. Fat is better than flour. As a matter of fact, a lot of fat.

To illustrate, here is what Dr. Perlmutter suggests for routine consumption: (from www.drperlmutter.com)

Shredded Coconut
Kale
Almonds
Walnuts
Olive Oil
Coconut Oil
Grass Fed Beef
Free Range Eggs
Avocado
Free Range Turkey
Free Range Chicken
Mixed Greens
Spinach
Broccoli
Wild Salmon
Berries (in moderation)
Onions
Garlic
Bell Pepper
Black Pepper
Goat's Cheese
...and the bad news... here's what we don't eat anymore:

Wheat
Wheat germ
Rye
Barley
Bulgur
Couscous
Farina
Graham flour
Kamut Matzo
Semolina
Spelt
Triticale
malt/malt flavoring
soups
commercial bullion and broths
cold cuts
French fries (often dusted with flour before freezing)
processed cheese (e.g., Velveeta)
mayonnaise
ketchup
malt vinegar
soy sauce and teriyaki sauces
salad dressings
imitation crab meat, bacon, etc
egg substitute
tabbouleh
sausage
non-dairy creamer
fried vegetables/tempura
gravy
marinades
canned baked beans
cereals
commercially prepared chocolate milk
breaded foods
fruit fillings and puddings
hot dogs
ice cream
root beer
energy bars
trail mix
syrups
seitan
wheatgrass
instant hot drinks
flavored coffees and teas blue cheeses
vodka
wine coolers
meatballs, meatloaf communion wafers
veggie burgers
roasted nuts
beer
oats (unless certified GF)
oat bran (unless certified GF)
So, conclusions...? I have none. Actually, I am a bit more weirded out. I get to eat more fatty foods, but no bread. I am not sure what that means to me. In all seriousness, I really don't know what to do. At this point, I am going to eat reasonably, work out once in a while, worry less and hope for the best. I would love to hear what you have to say.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I am willing to part with my copy if anybody is interested. Drop me a PM and I will send it your way.


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

first your should research Dr Perlmutter's reputation with regard to his claims.  the word "QUACK" is frequently employed.

next, considering all the gluten allergies that have recently occurred, there is no way the human race will survive past next Tuesday.

and, I' have it on excellent authority, Elvis is alive and well - doing every Friday night in Alaska.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

> There is a principle which is a bar against all information, which is proof against all arguments, and which cannot fail to keep a man in everlasting ignorance-that principle is contempt prior to investigation


The above quote is kind of like my dietary philosophies, eclectic. I believe in balance and not using overly processed ingredients.


> Everything in moderation, including moderation.





> Lafayette: [looking at all of the food brought by the town] What the f**k is it with white people and jello? I don't understand.
> Tara: What the hell we gonna do with all this?
> Lafayette: Toss it. Sookie don't need no bad juju cooking.


----------



## bigfan (Jun 7, 2014)

I too was a big time skeptic.  I'm 52 and have been a pretty healthy eater for about 10 years.  Very active but always noticed I would have to carb load just to survive a 4 hour tennis match.  Always was amazed at the number of calories I'd have to eat to keep my energy level up, yet was always hungry within a couple hours after eating.  I'm 6'-0" and 165 lbs - so I don't have a weight problem. Read Grain Brain; being a Chemical Engineer, I was very skeptical.  But the Dr. had some pretty compelling data.  I wasn't sure what I had to gain, but I tried it.

I followed the diet and took the supplemental drug regimen.  Three days in, I'm completely amazed (almost scared to brag about the results for fear that they'll disappear!!).  

1. knees showed no signs of swelling after tennis.  It used to take 2 days and lots of Alleve to relieve the pain and SOME of the swelling.

2.  Apetite is TOTALLY non-existent.  I'm eating 1/2 the calories but have 30% more energy.  Four hour tennis match is easily achieved without having a carb "bonk" or having to eat a power bar during the match.

3.. I've always been a great sleeper.  I'm sleeping even better.  

4.  Didn't know I had brain "fog". --- But, yep, it's gone too!

5.  Skin is smoother and softer to the touch.

I'm 2 weeks into it and keep rereading sections of the book to better understand the diet and to make sure I'm balancing the nutrients I need.  I haven't felt this good in a long time.  I bought 3 copies of the book and will be circulating it through all of my friends as soon as possible.  This is a huge breakthrough and all the "nay-sayers", although they certainly have a right to their opinion, need to try the diet before they claim it's a fraud.  They are missing a huge opportunity.

thank you Dr!!!!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

BigFan said:


> I too was a big time skeptic. I'm 52 and have been a pretty healthy eater for about 10 years. Very active but always noticed I would have to carb load just to survive a 4 hour tennis match. Always was amazed at the number of calories I'd have to eat to keep my energy level up, yet was always hungry within a couple hours after eating. I'm 6'-0" and 165 lbs - so I don't have a weight problem. Read Grain Brain; being a Chemical Engineer, I was very skeptical. But the Dr. had some pretty compelling data. I wasn't sure what I had to gain, but I tried it.
> 
> I followed the diet and took the supplemental drug regimen...


Please describe the supplemental drug regimen.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

Kokopuffs,

I know that when I went Gluten free and since then I've had to take extra vit B, D and a multi due to vitamin Malabsorption. I went so long without being diagnosed with celiac disease that it really screwed up my immune system. might be similar to drug regime? not sure as I haven't  read the book. the latest info I've seen also suggests my heart attack came at a younger age than I expected due to celiac disease.


----------

